# Reports of fatalities by Giant snakehead



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Some interesting information from USGS, that I thought I would share :laugh:

Here you go:

Adult and perhaps subadult Channa micropeltes feed in packs, usually in midwaters or near the surface. Parents guard their eggs and young, and are reported to have attacked humans that approached a nest. Others stated that anglers and swimmers who got to close to the youngs were attacked, some seriously wounded, and that there have been fatalities. The report of fatalities was from local fisheries officials. Peter Ng commented that he knew of one instance where a man was nearly castrated by an attacking giant snakehead.
This specie is reffered to as the "most ravenous" of snakeheads, and it is known to kill more fishes than it consumes in its natural habitat









I have edited the information so it was easier to read


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i feel bad for the dude that almost wasnt a dude any more, that had to hurt like a mother


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel even worse for anyone who actually believes these 'elaborations'.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> I feel even worse for anyone who actually believes these 'elaborations'.:laugh:


This information is coming from a very reliable site in my opinion: USGS :nod:

Snakeheads are capable of causing some pretty serious wounds and I can imagine that in deeper water a person can't escape easily. When snakeheads have youngs or are guarding their nest they will react purely on instinct and will attack anything that comes near by. I have seen this in a Documentary about snakeheads and I am confinced that a HUGE adult giant snakehead couple who are guarding their nest have the potential to kill a person (in deeper water) or at least cause some serious injuries


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the "kill more then they consume" is based on the fact that they don't mind eating the first thing that swims by, oportunistic, it is easier to just grab the back of a big fat fish, then chasing mouth sized feeders in the wild. And lets admit it, the teath are just amazing, having kept a 17" rhom and a large red, I think that the rhom would have the "crushing advantage", but nothing pounces on pray like a big snakehead, nothing.
rw


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Another fun and impressive quote from the internet:

One species (C. micropeltes) is reported to have attacked and, in some instances killed, humans who approached the mass of young (Kottelat and others, 1993).

Dont mess with the giants


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do you have a documentary on snakeheads?

id love to watch it


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> do you have a documentary on snakeheads?
> 
> id love to watch it


No, unfortunately not. A long time a go I have seen a fishing programme recorderd in Asia and the host went fishing for giant snakeheads, that was also the moment that I knew I wanted to get in to snakeheads


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

peter ng? how do u pronounce "ng" ?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

'Ng' is pronounced "Ing"

well at least there was a guy in my highschool with that last name.

id alwasy call him "nnnnngghh" cause i didnt know what to say. he told me it was Ing, or Eng or something


----------



## baloo (Nov 6, 2005)

it wouldn't surprise me if a big micropeltis ripped someones knackers of
i had one over 10 yrs ago and it hated me with a passion
a real mean mother
food used to get ripped to shreds and everyone got stared at if they looked at the tank
my neighbours told their kids it would eat them if they didn't behave









classic
















on another note some ppl i know from the AAGB here in the uk got told not to go into the water in, i think it was thailand, cos of brooding micropeltis. those fish can do a lot of damage


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

baloo said:


> it wouldn't surprise me if a big micropeltis ripped someones knackers of
> i had one over 10 yrs ago and it hated me with a passion
> a real mean mother
> food used to get ripped to shreds and everyone got stared at if they looked at the tank
> ...


thats a good way to keep the kids inline..


----------

